# Istanbul



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

pictures are really nice

the city looks amazing


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, makes it worth while posting the pics!



















This was a fantastic palace, probably the most complete one (without a resident) i have seen


















































































Ancient city walss, for me who has studied Archeaology this was a dream come true


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Great set of pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos of this amazing city


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey , Blue Mosque And The Bosphorus*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey*


----------



## Adeline (Jul 16, 2010)

amazing.

if you have more pics please, please, please share :lovethem:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Heres the last set of pics










Went on a boat trip around the bosphorous on the last night, wouldnt recomend it as the food was awful (something quite shocking as all the food we had was of good standard, i love Turkish food), the belly dancer fell over and the staff were rude.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

As an added bonus my flight took a full loop over London



































































































































































Thats it! thanks for all the comments


----------



## islessmore (Jul 4, 2010)

thank you cardiff for sharing these beatiful pictures
all of them very nice from each other
even though i living in istanbul i envy you when i saw the photos
I hope that you had a good time during your visit 
we will pleasure to welcome you again:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really -indeed- amazing, very nice photos of Istanbul in this thread so far :cheers: great night shots


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots of Istanbul there cardiff, and a nice fly over London too, great views.


----------



## wiggleyleeds (May 31, 2007)

absolutely stunning

thankyou Cardiff, much appreciated


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Captivating--if anything you make Istanbul more alluring than I imagined. Your pics of London make a wonderful contrast.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Stunning set of pictures, thank you.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments, and thanks for reviving the thread Lombak


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

one of my favorites and I regretted I didn't pay a visit 
when I was working in the middle east.


----------



## Şölen (Jul 17, 2012)

charliewong90 said:


> beautiful pictures....
> the city is so massive you can hardly find an empty space like parks
> but I love this city for its antiquity.


You can find actually, but not mostly inside of the walls or old town, as Westerners call.

Gülhane Parkı, Emirgan Parkı etc are very nice "old town" İstanbul parks but not as touristic as Mosques or museums or fortresses etc. They are not well known.


----------



## cosmictanya (Aug 3, 2010)

cardiff said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> Blue mosque sat across a lovely square from the Aya Sophia. Famous as it has 6 minarets which angered those in meca and resulted in tribute having to be paid


i love istanbul. don't you think the lights in the blue mosque look like condoms?


----------



## cosmictanya (Aug 3, 2010)

cardiff said:


> As an added bonus my flight took a full loop over London
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha - i can see my flat. i can't wait to go back to istanbul next year. your night cruise with the incompetent belly dancer and the rude staff sounds hilarious, and looks worth it from the pictures. i definitely want to go on one now.

i also love all the ships in the bosphorus, so romantic.


----------

